# An amazing resource for Greece GPS POI's



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have Google Chrome with auto translate click here: http://index.pois.gr

If you use any other browser then click here.

The website contains POI data sets for anything you could ever want from Greece including LPG, Supermarkets, Markets, Fiat Dealerships, Campsites (under excursions) and so forth. They all appear to be regularly updated too.

I don't think you could ask for more from a simple easy to use and free website, with POI's available to download in every format imaginable as well as view able on a Google Map. I've yet to think of something which I've not found on this site - well except from PeeJay's excellent Wild Camping spots available by clicking here.


----------

